# Looking to buy a 24 foot box truck. What to look for?



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been window shopping for a decent box truck for some time now, researching, dreaming and saving............ 

Yes, they're expensive, insanely expensive, apart from the obvious, that there is a huge gap in pricing from the typical crap at the 5-9 grand scale and units in excess of 20 grand. Despite this, I've honed in on a couple rigs.....one, a 1998 Freightliner, that looks decent enough in the photos, has a gate lift, Cummins 7.2 with just a tad under 300,000 miles, and looking at a 2001 International with the V 8 and 108,000 miles, but does have some red lights....... nothing major. 

As I begin looking at these rigs and others, and knowing that many people on craigslist are absolute friggin liars, and also knowing that dealers selling used commercial vehicles seem to be non existent, what should I be looking for in these used rigs, both in terms of the diesel engines and the truck / boxes and lift gates, to not get trapped in peoples lies? 

Any advice much appreciated!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you sure that freightliner doesn't have the cat C7 engine?
I have driven and worked on both of those models, if it was me the International would be my first choice, but instead of the 444E engine, look for one with the 7.6L 6 cylinder. It has more torque and will be easier on the wallet to maintain. The 444E (7.3L) is a good engine, but they are dogs when placed in a medium duty box truck.

I am very fond of the C7 cat engine, 7.2L....it is very similar to the international 7.6L and when maintained well will give you years of good service. Biggest downfall is the cost of parts when needed.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

STAY AWAY from the Isuzu NPR trucks.. they'r nice when they run but when they break, OUCH.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> you sure that freightliner doesn't have the cat C7 engine?
> I have driven and worked on both of those models, if it was me the International would be my first choice, but instead of the 444E engine, look for one with the 7.6L 6 cylinder. It has more torque and will be easier on the wallet to maintain. The 444E (7.3L) is a good engine, but they are dogs when placed in a medium duty box truck.
> 
> I am very fond of the C7 cat engine, 7.2L....it is very similar to the international 7.6L and when maintained well will give you years of good service. Biggest downfall is the cost of parts when needed.


I have no idea on that Doc, here's the ad..... https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/6092982774.html

Unsure about this person, which I'm wondering is the guy a psycho. He started out at $11,500, then 10 then 9 then 8 then 7,999, then back to 11,500, then he dropped to 8,750, now he's at 9. I have the money and now he just absolutely won't respond to my messages. WTF? I actually talked to the guy on the phone but now I can't find his number. Geeze. I really like the International, this one I saw in person and it looks great but it's only a 20 footer. A bit small. Keep looking. Keep looking.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

needs king pins, just look at the wear on the front tires, it is also a C7 cat.....also the FL70 has lots of electrical issues, they run the main power relay computer on the third cross member, just behind the cab...they corrode and cause the dash to light up like a tree on Christmas....there is another relay box over the rear axle that has the ABS and chassis light control...this goes bad all the time(I got two of them downstairs on the shelf), the rust on the back of the turbo make me think it has been sitting for over a year, the belts are missing from the a/c compressor, big money there. I would run.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/6148860710.html


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

https://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/6148364386.html


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/6112795034.html


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

this one looks like what you need.........................
https://spokane.craigslist.org/cto/6143387371.html


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> needs king pins, just look at the wear on the front tires, it is also a C7 cat.....also the FL70 has lots of electrical issues, they run the main power relay computer on the third cross member, just behind the cab...they corrode and cause the dash to light up like a tree on Christmas....there is another relay box over the rear axle that has the ABS and chassis light control...this goes bad all the time(I got two of them downstairs on the shelf), the rust on the back of the turbo make me think it has been sitting for over a year, the belts are missing from the a/c compressor, big money there. I would run.


Running!  (whew, thanks Doc) I'm a relative newcomer to the commercial vehicles and I'm operating on the premise that no one gets rid of a good vehicle. I might just bite the bullet and use my money as a down, and weather some payments. Sure don't need someone else's rock in MY shoe.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

TractorBeam,
Something you might also consider,is whether you'll need a CDL,to operate it!
Above a certain GVW,or one with air brakes,you will.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

jhngardner367 said:


> TractorBeam,
> Something you might also consider,is whether you'll need a CDL,to operate it!
> Above a certain GVW,or one with air brakes,you will.


Above 26,000 you do and most of them are below that. I'm actually contemplating getting a CDL upon getting some sort of vehicle.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

willys55 said:


> https://seattle.craigslist.org/tac/cto/6148860710.html


This one looks very decent. I messaged them to see it. Thank you for the heads up Doc!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

and when to you plan to show us your new ride?


----------

